# Bow case for air travel



## kspete

Hey all,
I'm wanting to begin traveling to tournaments and am in the market for a pro quality bow case that is air travel approved and will stand up to fairly frequent trips. I currently shoot a 37" ATA bow and probably will be picking up a 39" ATA bow in the near future. I'd appreciate suggestions of very sturdy cases to compare.
Thanks,


----------



## 2fingers

WHEELS are almost a must. Brownell and skb make cases with wheels. I love my brownell even though its mostly a soft case. I will pack almost everything(clothes and bow) in it flying to vegas.


----------



## deer_slayer1982

*skb*

Skb, they have a $1500 guarantee.


----------



## blueglide1

2fingers said:


> WHEELS are almost a must. Brownell and skb make cases with wheels. I love my brownell even though its mostly a soft case. I will pack almost everything(clothes and bow) in it flying to vegas.


You only taken 1 pair of undies?


----------



## Hoytkiller

*Skb*

I like my SKB.


----------



## 2fingers

I had to have my kids sit on my case to zip it. On the way back I thought of having jeff sit on it but I thought that might be a little over kill.



blueglide1 said:


> You only taken 1 pair of undies?


----------



## CHPro

I'll help you out 2fingers.......should be able to double the amount of packing space by the time I get done condensing it down for ya....

>>------>


----------



## 2fingers

I just dont want the zipper to pop and all the hotel towels come flying out. :mg:


----------



## pabowman

*Check out the...*

Check out the Aurora cases in lancaster... I have an older version and i love it... i can take 2 bows, pack some cloths in it along with all my stuff from my quiver to my loop pliers. and they are airline approved, they have wheels and they have a shoulder strap too... just an awesome all around case. I don't go anywhere without it


----------



## tazman7

Brownell, hands down


----------



## IABowhunter67

tazman7 said:


> Brownell, hands down


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## Mach-X

*SKB Golf*

Check out the SKB Hard Golf travel case. With adding a little foam padding I think its stronger than a normal bow case and easier to pull.
good luck


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I've had the Brownell for years. Now I'm using the Aruora Pro line HD. It has wheels and enough room for 2 bows and all the equipment. It also has an external "pop out" compartment for clothes. Also it stands on end by itself unlike the brownell. Plus the brownell has straps the baggage handelers love to grab and throw your case with. Every time I flew with that case I got it from baggage claim with the straps all pulled out.


----------



## asa1485

Another one for SKB


----------



## MudRunner2005

My local pro shop owner just got back from the ATA and has several of these on order.......I will get one of the first ones as soon as they come in!

It's just about the baddest bow case I've ever seen.

http://www.polemountainoutdoors.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=11


----------



## asa1485

That is the one they have been blowing up on Youtube. Pretty tough.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter

MudRunner2005 said:


> My local pro shop owner just got back from the ATA and has several of these on order.......I will get one of the first ones as soon as they come in!
> 
> It's just about the baddest bow case I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.polemountainoutdoors.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=11


That is the one I wanted but my Pearson Advantage would not fit inside of it. I ended up ordering the Aurora Pro Line HD 115.


----------



## Mach-X

*Sweet*

Pole Mountain is a sweet travel case but with a 41" length My target bow wont fit that sucks! Awesome design Im sure it will have new model in the future..I hope.


----------



## TTCurlGirl

When my husband and I go to Vegas or fly for a shoot we pack both bows in his large Brownell. It has wheels and he fits almost all his clothes for cushioning. I put my scope and quiver in my backpack. My heels you ask? In a suitcase silly!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Check out kalispel, I've seen f350s park on these cases. A buddy of mine had an skb for his trip to Africa. It did not hold up well.


----------



## SD-Archer

I've traveled 4 times this year. Destroyed 2 cases (bows landed just fine though thank God). Ended up buying the SKB and nothing but a few minor scratches. It seems the other 2 cases might have gotten caught on the latches somewhere along the way. The SKB's latches sit more flush and the case extends over the latches as well. Plus overall...stronger. Don't think I will use anything BUT SKB now.


----------



## 60xar

I love my Brownell, only thing I would change on it is to have the airline bag that I seen some of the Aurora's with. My Brownell was a week old last year when I went to Vegas and it got a rip in it on the way there!!!!


----------



## viperarcher

I am thinking about selling my SKB 4114 A (new condition) and maybe getting the aurora proline HD bow case. good idea or should I hold onto it?


----------



## viperarcher

viperarcher said:


> I am thinking about selling my SKB 4114 A (new condition) and maybe getting the aurora proline HD bow case. good idea or should I hold onto it?


Any one ???


----------



## jjgsp

I just bought the 2skb-5014. It is huge , but it will fit the vantage elite.


----------



## viperarcher

The only down side of the skb is how heavy they are!


----------

